# Wildflowers



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2019)

I planted from seed late. Just starting to bloom. Next year earlier.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Could not post the photo. It's a .jpeg. Is that supported?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Can't upload photo. Stops at 80%,


----------



## Liberty (Oct 2, 2019)

Did you try first posting it on your desktop and then clicking and dragging the pix into your forum reply area?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 2, 2019)

I've always wanted to grow wildflowers from seed but it never works for me.  They say to sow in October so I'll try again this month half the package and then try again next month the other half.  I especially want to grow the California or Mexican poppy.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2019)

Camper6, what kind of wildflowers, or was it a mixture?

PVC, poppies are difficult to get started from seed, but go ahead and try again;
You might succeed, and it would be so rewarding!  Can you mist-water them, to dampen but not wash them away?  They are so tiny, and cannot be covered up with soil either. That makes them too deep.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Camper6, what kind of wildflowers, or was it a mixture?
> 
> PVC, poppies are difficult to get started from seed, but go ahead and try again;
> You might succeed, and it would be so rewarding!  Can you mist-water them, to dampen but not wash them away?  They are so tiny, and cannot be covered up with soil either. That makes them too deep.


It was a package mix. All kinds. Some I have never seen before.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 2, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Camper6, what kind of wildflowers, or was it a mixture?
> 
> PVC, poppies are difficult to get started from seed, but go ahead and try again;
> You might succeed, and it would be so rewarding!  Can you mist-water them, to dampen but not wash them away?  They are so tiny, and cannot be covered up with soil either. That makes them too deep.


I raked the soil, spread the seeds, then raked once the other way.  I think that is what the package said to do.  I get a half dozen plants in the yard every spring.  It's funny, out at Picacho Peak, between Tucson and Phoenix, the whole hill is covered with poppies in late February, people come from all over to admire them.  I think once they're established in my yard they will be fine.  I'll leave them alone wherever they want to sprout, just like I do with penstemons, my yard is a riot of self-seeded penstemons in the early spring.  Thanks, I will try again.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Did you try first posting it on your desktop and then clicking and dragging the pix into your forum reply area?


I'm posting from an I pad tablet. I think my problem is the photo is too large and my edit doesn't have a resize. I'll try windows .


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2019)

PVC,  I agree.  I think they self-seed themselves, better than when we humans plant them, so yes, if you can get some going, then they would likely establish well in your climate, and they are so pretty!   

If not, you might consider moving to that hill you described?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 2, 2019)

Kaila said:


> If not, you might consider moving to that hill you described?


Oh, I wish I could do that!  It hurts my heart seeing all those sightseers actually WALK all over them, I was tip-toeing trying not to squash them.  We have lots  of wildflowers growing along the side of the road during the early spring, many are the poppies and also daisy types and small bushes with papery snow white flowers (I don't know what they're called).
https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...kAhWXlp4KHSMsCfkQsAR6BAgGEAE&biw=1054&bih=862


----------



## Liberty (Oct 3, 2019)

These wildflowers...are called Spider lilies or something like that I think, grow wild in Texas...these are right in the front of our house.  We have lots of wildflowers that grow at different times almost year round here on the property besides the famous Bluebonnets and Indian Paint brushes we even have Black Eyed Susans all over the roadsides in summer:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

PVC said:


> Oh, I wish I could do that!  It hurts my heart seeing all those sightseers actually WALK all over them, I was tip-toeing trying not to squash them.  We have lots  of wildflowers growing along the side of the road during the early spring, many are the poppies and also daisy types and small bushes with papery snow white flowers (I don't know what they're called).
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...kAhWXlp4KHSMsCfkQsAR6BAgGEAE&biw=1054&bih=862



So beautiful. Here is just one shot-


----------



## Catlady (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose, Picacho Peak has a very distinctive peak and was used by the wagon trains going west as a beacon that they were on the right trail to California.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

PVC said:


> RadishRose, Picacho Peak has a very distinctive peak and was used by the wagon trains going west as a beacon that they were on the right trail to California.


Thanks for that PVC. It is an unusual peak.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 3, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I'm posting from an I pad tablet. I think my problem is the photo is too large and my edit doesn't have a resize. I'll try windows .
> 
> Here it is.  The size makes a difference.  I can't resize in my tablet.  This is from Windows.
> 
> Getting cold here so took some cuttings from the plant. I have no idea what flowers they are.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?q=whi...lAhWLsZ4KHXlEBlgQ7Al6BAgFEBs&biw=1054&bih=862I saw 3 or 4 that looked like the white one, is it any of them?

https://www.google.com/search?q=yel...BAgCECQ&biw=1054&bih=862#imgrc=EzozlqvMF7Wd1M
The closest one seems to be the Black Eyed Susan for the yellow one


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2019)

I thought the one with yellow, is a blanket flower, but not sure about it.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 4, 2019)

I have one self-seeding wildflower in my yard that looks like that yellow one, it's called Chocolate Flower.  It actually smells like chocolate!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 4, 2019)

Liberty said:


> These wildflowers...are called Spider lilies or something like that I think, grow wild in Texas...these are right in the front of our house.  We have lots of wildflowers that grow at different times almost year round here on the property besides the famous Bluebonnets and Indian Paint brushes we even have Black Eyed Susans all over the roadsides in summer:
> 
> View attachment 77547


Spider lilies are grown from bulbs, so I don't believe they are considered wild flowers.   They were cultivated and brought to the US from China and Japan.   I used to have some in my back yard.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 5, 2019)

PVC said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=whi...lAhWLsZ4KHXlEBlgQ7Al6BAgFEBs&biw=1054&bih=862I saw 3 or 4 that looked like the white one, is it any of them?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=yel...BAgCECQ&biw=1054&bih=862#imgrc=EzozlqvMF7Wd1M
> The closest one seems to be the Black Eyed Susan for the yellow one


I have a new app on my cell phone.  It's called Plant Net. You use your camera to pick out the data sent by your phone camera to identify the plant by flower or by leaf.
The results came back for the flowers.
The yellow one with the black center is Correopsis tinctoria.
The white flower is Geranium robertianeum.

Modern technology is fascinating.  

The green is parsley.  It's not wild.  I planted it along with the wildflower seeds.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2019)

How fascinating!  
Now that you found that info, I can see the resemblance between that yellow one, to other coreopsis I have seen!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

My search gave Ganzia as the yellow flower



https://www.google.com/search?tbs=s...pE9RIFZIsKbX0yDweEstwN5qWK_1Vrew2eX5Xuv&hl=en


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 21, 2019)

This is the last of the wildflowers.  I think it is a cornflower. There is a community natural garden here where you can plant flowers. That's what I will do next year.


----------

